# [MOUNT] probleme de droit après update (résolu)

## nOps34

Salut,

Après update de ma gentoo, je ne peux plus monter mes disques automatiquement avec mon user courant, faut que je sois root...j'ai pourtant pas modifié les caractéristiques de mon compte   :Sad: 

des idées?Last edited by nOps34 on Tue Jun 12, 2007 9:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

  Est ce que tu peux poster ton fstab ?

  Regarde du coté de l'option user  :Idea: 

----------

## nOps34

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            defaults,noatime                0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/sda5               /home           ext3            defaults,noatime                0 1

/dev/sda6               /mnt/stock      ext3            defaults,noatime                0 1

/dev/hda2               /mnt/cave       ext3            defaults,noatime                0 0

/dev/sr0/               /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,rw,user  0 0

/dev/sdb2               /mnt/ipod       vfat            noauto,noatime,user     0       0

/dev/sdb1               /media/usbkey   vfat            noauto,noatime,user     0       0
```

Pour monter le cdrom, je dois faire 

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
```

 C'est pourtant la même commande que dans mon fstab, je comprend pas pourquoi il ne se monte pas automatiquement.

----------

## nOps34

En fait, seuls les cd vierges se montent automatiquement. Pour les autres je dois être root pour monter et demonter.

J'ai vérifié les group, je suis pourtant bien dans cdrom.

so what?

----------

## nOps34

Comment je peux modifier les droits d'utilisation (mount/umount) du lecteur CD pour mon user courant?

----------

## l_arbalette

j'avais déjà eu un problème similaire : c'était le 'sticky bit' de pmount qui avait sauté après une MAJ.

Fait

```
 ls -lha /usr/bin/pmount 
```

(ou /sbin, je ne sais plus)

il faut que tu aies s au lieu de x dans les droits que ls te renvoie.

Si ce n'est pas le cas : 

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/pmount
```

.

J'espère que c'est ça pour ton cas !   :Wink: 

----------

## nOps34

merci pour le coup de pouce, en fait c'était un problème de droit sur le répertoire de montage du cdrom...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

N'oublie pas le (résolu) alors  :Wink: 

----------

## nOps34

je perd les réflexes!  :Laughing: 

----------

